# East TN Report - Douglas Lake



## G3_Guy (Apr 5, 2008)

Friday Night Wildcat
Weather: Rainy & Cloudy
Winds: Light & Variable
Air Temp: 60 degrees
Water Temp: 54 - 56 degrees
Water: Stained


Well it would have been a great night to be duck! I decided to fish the Friday Night Wildcat by myself and arrived at the ramp a little after six. It was raining pretty steady and there was only 1 other boat trailer on the place. There were only 4 boats that showed up for the tournament. We blasted off a little before 7:30pm and it was still coming down. I arrived at my first spot and there were fish marked on the finder. I threw everything you could think of and just couldn't talk one into biting. Around an hour and half later, I moved on to hole #2. There were tons of fished marked there as well but just no luck. The rain finally let up and I stuck around in that area for a couple of hours without getting the first bite. Fish were braking everywhere but they didn't seem to be interested in anything I had to offer. I was beginning to get a little concerned... Around 10:30pm I moved to hole #3 where I finally had my first bite and landed my first fish of the night at 10:45pm. It was a 6.05lbs LM. I continued to work the same area for another 45 minutes but there were no more takers. I started moving down the bank when landed my second fish of the night at 11:30pm. It was 5.65lbs LM. Needless to say I was pretty stoked by this point. I continued working the same area where both fish came from over the next hour or so but there were no more bites. Around 12:30am, I decided to move. I hit a couple of other spots but no luck. Around 1:30am I hit my last hole for the night where I landed my third and final fish at 1:45. It was around a 2lb LM. I ended the night with only 3 bites and headed in to the ramp around 2:20am.

I was the last one to load my boat and the last one to weigh my fish. My dad and his partner were leading at the time with 4 fish that went 10.50lb and they had lunker with a 5.50lbs LM. I weighed my 3 and they totaled 13.50lbs. My biggest was 6.05lb. It was a good night as God blessed with the winning bag and lunker. It made it even more special that I got to take one away from my old man. oke:  

God Bless & Good Fishing !


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 5, 2008)

reat pair of fish and congrats on the touney.

Only thing I can see wrong with the picture is I don't see a TinBoats tee shirt anywhere


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome job man - great fish

Keep up the good work


----------



## asinz (Apr 5, 2008)

Good job, nice fish.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 5, 2008)

Congrats on the catchin' and the win! 8)


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice win! :beer:


----------



## slim357 (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice fish, they look fat, way to take the w in the tourny also.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow! Way to go Brian! Even if you only got 3 fish, thats a heck of a 3-fish bag! Congrats on the win! :beer:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome job man!!! =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 6, 2008)

Those are to hawgs in the picture for sure! Nice catchin


----------



## whj812 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice man!!! Congrats on the win!!! Wish I could find some toads like that!!! WOW!


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 6, 2008)

They are 2 fat bass. Thanks for the report and pics.


----------

